# Necesito Solución "ASUS P5KPL-AM" micro: "INTEL"



## RENARD (Dic 15, 2012)

Cuando inicio mi ordenador, aparece el siguiente mensaje en pantalla:

*Please enter setup to recover bios settings
USB device over current status detected!!
System will shut down after 15 seconds*


A los 15 segundos se apaga. He probado a retirarle la batería para reconfigurar la BIOS, no ha funcionado.
He puesto el JUMPER en Clear CMOS y tampoco ha funcionado. He intentado acceder a la BIOS presionando, F1,F2,F10, ESC, DEL y tampoco ha funcionado.
La placa BASE funciona bien, reconoce los dispositivos.
Además he cambiado la pila de la BIOS por una nueva, y el error persiste.
He probado también a iniciarlo sin memoria RAM, sin lector de CD sin disco DURO y sigue saliendo el mismo error.

Alguien podría darme una posible solución? ES URGENTE.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

¿ Por que no comienzas verificando lo que te está diciendo la máquina ?



			
				 Máquina en problemas dijo:
			
		

> Please enter setup to recover bios settings
> _*USB device over current status detected!!*_
> System will shut down after 15 seconds





			
				 Máquina en problemas dijo:
			
		

> Por favor ingrese en la configuración para recuperar la configuración del BIOS.
> _*Detectado Sobre-Consumo sobre Dispositivo USB !*_
> El sistema se apagará después de 15 segundos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 15, 2012)

¿Que le has conectado últimamente al USB?
Reestablece los valores por defecto del BIOS, quitar la pila por un momento no soluciona nada si tiene un BIOS estable.

Saludos.


----------



## leotrocico (Dic 19, 2012)

amigo RENARD seguro no intentaste actualizar la bios desde usb,y te quedaste a medias, si este es el caso intenta realizar una actualizacion desde usb, no te desesperes lo que se tenga que tardar en la actualizacion, normlmente eso sucede cuando dejas a medias la actualizacion de la bios, asi ni tiene la version anterior ni la que querias ponerle, o simplemente el dispositivo usb que utilizaste no se sugeto bien a la entrada y se desconecto... checalo


----------

